# Latest Family Pistol Group Pic!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice collection you have there sir :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Very nice. I love the two-tone HK and Walthers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Very nice. I love the two-tone HK and Walthers.


Thanks. Those are hard chromed slides. :smt023


----------



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice collection! I was actually just about to post a thread about this, but I guess here will be fine, especially since I was mostly looking to hear from you Shipwreck...

My question is about those hard chromed slides. How do you go about having that done? I know some of them are made that way, but what about the one's that aren't? Send them away I'm assuming? Is it very expensive? My Walther P22 is what I have in mind.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - I sent them off to a place that hard chromes them - They were $100 in 2005 to do - It's about $120 or so now.

However - U cannot do that to a P22 slide. The slide is made of Zinc, not steel. Sorry. You could duracoat the slides for the same look - but it wouldn't be as scratch resistant as hard chrome.

Since the P22 is just a 22 - they can get away without using steel.


----------



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

That makes sense. Thanks, you just saved me about $120. Again, great looking group you have there.


----------

